# Changer d'adresse IP ?



## Brickf (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Je voulais savoir comment faire pour changer l'adresse IP de Mon ordinateur ?
Je suis chez Free.

Es ce légal ? Je pourrais toujours me connecter à mon disque dur réseau ? 

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## VeryBigBro (12 Juin 2013)

Wop Wop Brickf, il y a deux IP et je ne suis pas sur de laquelle tu veux changer.

Il y a celle qui est chez toi, que tu peux changer comme bon te semble en respectant quelques regles et il y a celle que te donne Free, qui est fixe.

Laquelle veux-tu changer? (et pourquoi? -sauf si c'est taupe secret hein-)


----------



## Brickf (12 Juin 2013)

Alors la je sais pas du tout ^^

On a plusieurs ordinateurs mais j'aimerais changer seulement celle du miens


----------



## VeryBigBro (12 Juin 2013)

Je peux te questionner sur le pourquoi de la man&#339;uvre?


----------



## Brickf (12 Juin 2013)

Histoire de protéger l'ordinateur..

DOnc quelqu'un peut m'expliquer comment changer l'adresse IP de mon ordinateur ?


----------



## edd72 (12 Juin 2013)

Concernant ton IP dans ton réseau local (celle de ta machine au sein de chez toi, souvent 192.168.x.x sur une config "basique"), tu peux la changer dans ton interface d'administration de ton routeur Free (tu indiques une IP fixe 192.168.x.x pour l'adresse MAC de ton Mac).

Si tu parles de ton IP sur le Web (celle de ton routeur), elle est fixe et définie par ton FAI (Free).


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

 tu devrais préciser tes objectifs exacts ("protéger l'ordinateur" ?).

Ton FAI t'attribue une adresse IP "publique" sur Internet. 

Sauf si tu as demandé un contrat spécial avec une IP fixe, c'est IP n'est PAS fixe, elle change régulièrement.

Si maintenant on parle de ton réseau LOCAL, chez toi, c'est à dire en aval de ta box, chaque appareil a une adresse IP locale.

Si l'adresse IP locale de la box est 192.168.1.1, tous les appareils auront une adresse IP de la forme 192.168.1.X

Le fait de changer cette adresse locale ne change strictement rien par rapport à la sécurité.
Si par exemple tu avais 192.168.1.5 et que tu changes pour 192.168.1.57, ça n'a rien changé, à part l'adresse elle-même.
Tu seras toujours visible sur le réseau si tu l'étais avant le changement.
Si néanmoins tu veux changer cette IP locale, tu as 2 possibilités :

- l'ordi étant en DHCP, faire une réservation d'adresse dans l'interface de la box : ainsi, l'ordi aura toujours la même adresse.
- mettre l'ordi en IP locale fixe (préf système / réseau)

La sécurité se gère à 2 niveaux :

- la box, et son pare-feu
- l'ordinateur, et son pare-feu

Mais les adresses IP n'ont rien à voir là-dedans.

_(sauf le cas très particulier d'une adresse IP publique fixe que tu souhaiterais changer, dans ce cas tu dois contacter le FAI)_


----------



## Brickf (12 Juin 2013)

Bon j'avoue je n'ai pas tout compris ^^

J'ai vu sinon les proxy ? ça consite en quoi ?


----------



## VeryBigBro (12 Juin 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Sauf si tu as demandé un contrat spécial avec une IP fixe, c'est IP n'est PAS fixe, elle change régulièrement.



Je crois qu'elles sont fixes chez free


----------



## edd72 (12 Juin 2013)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Sauf si tu as demandé un contrat spécial avec une IP fixe, c'est IP n'est PAS fixe, elle change régulièrement.




Ben non... et chez Free (cas ici), elle est fixe de "base" depuis plus de 10 ans...

Faut pas prendre ton exemple à toi, chez wanadoo ou tele2 pour une généralité... en plus ici, il indique clairement dès son premier post être chez Free...


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2013)

Toujours aimable, Edd 72, toujours incapable d'apporter un complément d'information sans t'essuyer les pieds sur la personne que tu contredis.

Tu pouvais indiquer que chez Free les IP sont fixes sans me sortir : "Faut pas prendre ton exemple à toi, chez wanadoo ou tele2 pour une généralité".

Tu fais partie des grossiers personnages qui contribuent activement à vider le forum des meilleures volontés.


----------



## VeryBigBro (12 Juin 2013)

edd72 a dit:


> Ben non... et chez Free (cas ici), elle est fixe de "base" depuis plus de 10 ans...
> 
> Faut pas prendre ton exemple à toi, chez wanadoo ou tele2 pour une généralité... en plus ici, il indique clairement dès son premier post être chez Free...



De plus, c'est le cas uniquement pour les clients dégroupés...


----------



## edd72 (12 Juin 2013)

VeryBigBro a dit:


> De plus, c'est le cas uniquement pour les clients dégroupés...



ADSL, dégroupage partiel (donc avec un abo FT) ou total.
(j'avais déjà une IP sur ma première FB en 2003 -sans dégroupage total puisque ça n'existait pas à l'époque, j'avais toujours un abo FT ==> dégroupage partiel-)
Après les offres 56k (sans abo, d'ailleurs), c'est autre chose.
 
---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h52 ----------




Renaud31 a dit:


> Tu fais partie des grossiers personnages qui contribuent activement à vider le forum des meilleures volontés.



Ben ou mais toi tu fais parti des personnages qui déblatèrent des conneries basées sur je-ne-sais-quoi, sans vérifier quoi-que-ce-soit et qui induisent les gens en erreur (le but étant d'aider, pas de mettre les gens dans la merde -dans de nombreux sujets tu as dirigé les gens vers des manips à haut risque que tu ne maitrises pas (et je ne parle pas des absurdités genre ls sans filtre redirigé dans un grep); ici c'est "peanuts", c'est juste une info erronée que tu donnes (en passant derrière moi pour me reprendre?) mais si tu veux ressortir les vieux dossiers, on peut-).


----------



## App_jus (11 Mars 2014)

Brickf a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je voulais savoir comment faire pour changer l'adresse IP de Mon ordinateur ?
> Je suis chez Free.
> Es ce légal ? Je pourrais toujours me connecter à mon disque dur réseau ?
> Merci et bonne journée



Est votre IP statique ou dynamique. Si votre adresse IP est statique, alors vous ne pouvez pas changer votre adresse IP. Sinon, votre adresse IP est dynamique, vous pouvez changer votre adresse IP en suivant les procédures: 
Il suffit de désactiver ou débranchez votre modem pendant environ cinq minutes. (Vous n'avez pas à éteindre votre ordinateur.) 
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, essayez de débrancher votre modem nuit et de vérifier votre adresse IP, le lendemain matin. 

Après cela, vous pouvez vérifier votre changement d'adresse IP ou de ne pas utiliser le site IP-Details.com voici afficher fournisseur de services Internet, l'adresse IP, localisation, Longitude, latitude et ainsi de suite ...


----------

